# Suse 10.0 Pro Problem



## xloouch (31. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab ne schöne Fehlermeldung, welche ich immer bei der Installation bekomme:


```
ERROR(InstTarget:E_RpmDB_subprocess_failed)
---
rpmdb:seek:0 0 2:Bad file desctriptor
rpmdb:/mnt/var/lib/rpm/Requireversion:write failed for page 0
rpmdb: close: Bad file descriptor
rpmdb: /mnt/var/lib/rpm/Requireversion: Bad file descriptor
error: db4 error(9) from db->close: Bad file descriptor
```

Kann mir jemand dabei helfen Weiss nicht mehr, was ich Austauschen soll. Hab schon das Board, sowie die Controllerkarte für die HDD's ausgetauscht. Könnte es am CPU liegen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2006)

Also ich wuerd eigentlich eher sagen, dass es an der Datei liegt die da geoeffnet werden soll.


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Laut Fehlermeldung würde ich mal db4 neu installieren da der Fehler aus der db4 datenbank kommt.

Einfach per Yast erneuern.

Marcus


----------



## xloouch (1. August 2006)

@Dennis Wronka

Daran kann es nicht liegen. Hab es schon mit Suse 9.1 Pro probiert. Kam der genau gleiche Fehler.

@ripkens

Wie mach ich das am Besten? Kannst du mir das erkähren?

Gruss


----------



## deepthroat (1. August 2006)

Hi.

Wann bei der Installation kommt denn der Fehler?

Wenn das während der Installation passiert, wirst du die db4 Datenbank bzw. die Bibliotheken davon nicht einfach neu installieren können.

Ich würde eher vermuten das die Festplatte defekt ist. Es könnte allerdings auch am Speicher liegen. Am besten überprüfst du erstmal beides.

memtest86: http://memtest86.com/

Für Festplatten gibt's meist vom Hersteller direkt ein Diagnoseprogramm.

Ganz einfach geht's wenn du die Ultimate Boot CD benutzt, da sind einige Diagnoseprogramme drauf.

Gruß


----------



## ripkens (1. August 2006)

Mach mal 


```
rpm --rebuilddb
```

Dann nochmal versuchen zu installieren

Marcus


----------



## xloouch (2. August 2006)

@deepthroat

Es kommt, sobald es an die eigentliche Installation der Dateien geht. Formatieren, fstab einlesen, usw funktioniert alles...

@ripkens

Danke werde ich gleich mal probieren.

Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus


----------

